# Tenderloin magic



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Mysteriously I found some venison tenderloin medallions thawed out in my refrigerator tonight... I decided to thaw some jumbo shrimp and peppered bacon to cook with it. I browned the venison in some Worchester and Montréal steak seasoning. Then I wrapped the jumbo shrimp with a piece of tenderloin medallion and wrapped the whole thing in a piece of peppered bacon and held it all together with a toothpick. I placed each nugget in a baking pan sprayed with cooking oil and baked at 400 degrees for 40 minutes. Another good way to do this is to grill them, but you have to watch them closely because when the bacon grease hits the fire poof!

Ideally, you have to save your tenderloins and do the same thing with morels in place of the shrimp, but if youre like me, and you cant wait, then this is a good way to burn off the best cut of the deer harvest!

Mike


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

Now you have me heading to the freezer this morning!
I know whats on the menu for tonight.
Sounds awesome


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

"venison tenderloin medallions " what are those? Havent shot a deer in 4 years.... WHEN I do get another deer I will gove your method a try


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Hunter333 said:


> "venison tenderloin medallions " what are those? Havent shot a deer in 4 years.... WHEN I do get another deer I will gove your method a try


Just what I call the tenderloin piece when cut crossways against the grain of the meat. These were cut about .5" to 1" thick. A normal doe tenderloin makes between 10 and 15 of these. That's all I got this year, so I'm not sure how many a buck tenderloin would make (more I think). 

Mike


----------

